# Starline breeding program



## jdpro5010 (Mar 22, 2007)

Lawerence Connor I believe was one of those involved in the program. You can try to reach him at wicwaspress.com I think. He has authored a few books and talks about it some in those.


----------



## BigDaddyDS (Aug 28, 2007)

Larry Connor is definitely the source regarding the Starline and Midnight bees.

According to him, though, you may also want to contact Dr. Marla Spivak at the University of Minnesota, as her Minnesota Hygienic lines are linked to those original strains.


----------



## WI-beek (Jul 14, 2009)

Why did this line cease anyway?


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

BigDaddyDS said:


> Larry Connor is definitely the source regarding the Starline and Midnight bees.
> 
> According to him, though, you may also want to contact Dr. Marla Spivak at the University of Minnesota, as her Minnesota Hygienic lines are linked to those original strains.


That's right. The Starline strain was developed by Bud Cale when he worked for Dadant. Later the strain was maintained in Florida by a company called, I think, Genetic Systems. The program was run by Larry Connor.

The final bee was developed by maintaining 4 inbred lines of bee. Two lines were created by crossing 2 of the inbred lines on each side, and these two lines were crossed creating the Starline. The bees are no longer offered for sale as I assume the 4 inbred lines have been lost.

The closest you'll get is probably the Minnesota Hygienic. This line was created by Marla from the Starline. It was developed for those migratory beekeepers from Minnesota that winter their bees in Texas.


----------



## BigDaddyDS (Aug 28, 2007)

From what I understand, the line ceased due to "economic un-viability", meaning that they couldn't sell the queens for what it cost to make them.


----------



## Skinner Apiaries (Sep 1, 2009)

My mynnhyg are kinda soso. I think there's so much inbreeding they're fairly mediocre. Anyone have good success with them? If anyone finds some stock or good info about those lines do post it here, seems interesting.


----------



## lake thompson honey (Feb 11, 2007)

starlines were good bees. too bad. biggest honey crop i ever got was with them.


----------

